# Disraeli Gears



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Cream
Disraeli Gears

Release Date November, 1967
Duration33:37
Genre
Pop/Rock
Blues
Styles
Blues-Rock
British Blues
British Psychedelia
Hard Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Regional Blues
Album Rock
Recording DateMay, 1967


----------

